

Google Busted - dbkbali
http://www.fairsearch.org/general/google-busted-lies-not-once-but-twice-about-fairsearch-org-good-to-know-campaign/

======
dbkbali
I didn't even know this existed, Anyone know who founded this org?

~~~
Nitramp
Look at "About FairSearch.org". It's the travel companies that are annoyed
about Google Flight Search, and of course Microsoft (who'd expected that...).

~~~
wiradikusuma
Well.. Good to Know that :)

